# Feedback on Personal Statement Draft? USC Film and Television Production MFA



## rainydays (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm applying to USC for a film and television production MFA, and I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some feedback on my personal statement? I'm trying to find a central story to pull from my current draft so I can show and not tell more, but I'm having some trouble.


----------



## VBM (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey sure would be happy to have a read!


----------

